# LandNav group



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG!!! Spent last weekend with a local Landnav group. These guys and gals are on the next level for APRS, mesh networking,and ham radio. It took them all day Fri to set up their antennas, oops they call them "nodes" or node antennas, the net control tent and their mobile vehicles, all 4WD, most have no room in the passenger seats, dashboards, back seats, anywhere they can mount more gear on posts, racks and the like.They dazzled me with their mesh network, just log in with your smartphone, laptop or any wireless device with the ability to connect. They even have a remote camera in the net control tent that can be accessed from the group in the field(sometimes this was use to look at info on the wall of the tent for further instructions), along with video desk phones, just dial in and talk. There were drones everywhere. Remote 2m repeaters were deployed on mountaintops nearby for over the horizon comms for the geocache/treasure hunt on Sat. Each cache had the coordinates and instructions for the next cache, some required to contact net control or the other teams for additional info.The whole weekend built team cooperation, not only within the team but with the competing teams. Teamwork was paramount.
http://www.meetup.com/LandOps/


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Events like this go so far in skill building and team building. I have participated in the Golden Packet event that attempted to connect along the full 2100 mile length of the Appalachian Trail. Running a message from Georgia to Maine on simplex is a challenge, but a great way to learn.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Way to take advantage of an awesome opportunity, well done.


----------

